# Do the Gen 2s not display the "best 25 mile" fuel economy?



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

As the title says. I know the Gen 1s had this page which is kinda neat. Mine seems to have an "economy trend" page which is a bar graph of the last 50km with no details.

I don't know if I'm just missing something. It's minor thing that would give me a game to play on my boring commute and I kinda wish I had it haha.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Mine doesn't have it as well.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My upscale (Sun&Sound Package) instrument panel has it, in color.
My standard instrument panel doesn't, or it's not turned on.

Oops, didn't realize I was in the diesel forum until I saw mention of green leaves.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Taxman said:


> My upscale (Sun&Sound Package) instrument panel has it, in color.
> My standard instrument panel doesn't, or it's not turned on.


I thought that might be the case. I've seen people mention it so I figured it's on the upgraded unit.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have an 2017 with the monochrome DIC, without sight-and-sound package. 
It does show the best recent mpg on one of the green/leaf displays, like the best 30 mile segment out of the last 250 miles or something like that. clicking the checkmark cycles thorugh a bunch of eco screens like that. you gotta check the checkmark on *each* of the green leaf menus, then it gives you even more green leaf sub-menus like the one you want. it's borderline ridiculous, a TMI situation  . meanwhile the thing won't tell you a true DEF level but it indicates fuel use down to the nano-liter. 
ps - excited for next road trip soon after i get the casr back from dealer advising me about the oil-filter-cover that i tore halfway off the bottom of the car, and the check-engine code due to snow in the movable intake louvers. i had thought i had torn a big hole in the DPF, but thankfully that wasn't it. :|


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BobJacobson said:


> As the title says. I know the Gen 1s had this page which is kinda neat. Mine seems to have an "economy trend" page which is a bar graph of the last 50km with no details.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just missing something. It's minor thing that would give me a game to play on my boring commute and I kinda wish I had it haha.


Yes, I have a 2018 with the monochrome display, and a 2017 with the upscale 4.2" color display. Both will show best MPG for 25, 50 or 450 miles. For the monochrome, you cycle between 25, 50, and 450 by pushing the check mark button. For the color display, use the right arrow to bring up the menu, where you then scroll to select 25, 50, or 450. What is interesting is the monochrome display includes a "top consumers" list showing fuel use by power accessories that are on, except it does't show use for the heated steering wheel, perhaps too small to matter. Anyway, the upscale color display does NOT have that information. It has other stuff, but not that. Perhaps the designers assumed only the economy minded people would care, and they would not buy the more expensive display, thus no need to offer that information.. but it is interesting that on that there is less information on the upscale display.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Yes, I have a 2018 with the monochrome display, and a 2017 with the upscale 4.2" color display. Both will show best MPG for 25, 50 or 450 miles. For the monochrome, you cycle between 25, 50, and 450 by pushing the check mark button.


Hmm yeah my 2017 monochrome doesn't have that option. 

It has only 3 under the eco tab. "Top consumers" "eco index" and "economy trend" the only one that ever gets a check mark is top consumers when something is running.

Eco index just has the economy bars and an average fuel economy from trip one.

Economy trend is a bar graph that's fixed at 50km or 31miles. With no other option.

I wonder why they changed it from 2017 to 2018.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BobJacobson said:


> Hmm yeah my 2017 monochrome doesn't have that option.
> 
> It has only 3 under the eco tab. "Top consumers" "eco index" and "economy trend" the only one that ever gets a check mark is top consumers when something is running.
> 
> ...


Interesting.. so I guess there was some change.. maybe it is software? I don't think there was any hardware change.. maybe it is something that can be updated to match the 2018?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, it's accessible on both screens, just in different methods.



> hat is interesting is the monochrome display includes a "top consumers" list showing fuel use by power accessories that are on, except it does't show use for the heated steering wheel, perhaps too small to matter. Anyway, the upscale color display does NOT have that information.


Hmm, mine does. Maybe it needs to be activated first? Can't remember.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Well I guess I will ask the dealer if there is an update that can be applied.

I need to go in anyways as the center speaker area has a buzzing noise at highway speeds that's driving me insane.

I started thinking about how to fix it myself and then remembered I have a warranty!


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Interesting.. so I guess there was some change.. maybe it is software? I don't think there was any hardware change.. maybe it is something that can be updated to match the 2018?


Out of curiosity what is the screen that it shows up on called?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BobJacobson said:


> Out of curiosity what is the screen that it shows up on called?


The "leaf" tab has 3 screen options. The "trend" showing the 30 mile vertical bars, the "consumers" showing accessory loads.. and the final, the single horizontal bar with current MPG (this might be the eco index), best and 25, 50, 450 mile average. In that singe horizontal bar screen, the check mark button makes it select 25, 50, 450 Mile intervals for the average, and best scores.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yep, it's accessible on both screens, just in different methods.
> 
> 
> Hmm, mine does. Maybe it needs to be activated first? Can't remember.


Are you saying your color display has the information, or the monochrome has the heated wheel as a consumer?


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Ok so this is the screen I have.










The owners manual says I should have best average fuel economy










But I get that screen instead which is nowhere in the manual at all.

This is pretty silly thing to focus on but it's the screen I would be driving on as now I end up flipping between instant, trip and total average.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Are you in Canada? Maybe it is different in your market. That looks different than mine, the bar on mine is a continuous bar, no boxes. I'll try to get a picture later. I think the issue here is something GM did different in your market, based on the metric, I'm assuming Canada...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MRO1791 said:


> Are you saying your color display has the information, or the monochrome has the heated wheel as a consumer?


Yes, it has the info page but does not display the heated wheel. You may need to enable that page from the options tab.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Are you in Canada? Maybe it is different in your market. That looks different than mine, the bar on mine is a continuous bar, no boxes. I'll try to get a picture later. I think the issue here is something GM did different in your market, based on the metric, I'm assuming Canada...


Yeah I'm in Canada.

Seems so strange they would do that. Owners manual is a Canadian version has everything listed as km (mi) and l/100km (mpg) and it doesn't list that screen.

Ah well.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, it has the info page but does not display the heated wheel. You may need to enable that page from the options tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BobJacobson said:


> Yeah I'm in Canada.
> 
> Seems so strange they would do that. Owners manual is a Canadian version has everything listed as km (mi) and l/100km (mpg) and it doesn't list that screen.
> 
> Ah well.


Ahh, so that is it. Here's what mine looks like.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> Ahh, so that is it. Here's what mine looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for both Deb's 17 sedan and my 18 hatch.

Wondering though why the Gen2 does 450 instead of the 500 the Gen1 did.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I have the same screen. Maybe is the manual transmissions are different. Mine is Canadian manual transmission as well. 




BobJacobson said:


> Ok so this is the screen I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

powermax said:


> I have the same screen. Maybe is the manual transmissions are different. Mine is Canadian manual transmission as well.


I figured it out on the Facebook group.

It's a metric system thing. It seems any cars sold in the metric market don't get the Best AFE page. I can only assume because they didn't want to have different programming for the mileage.

Which leads me to another question, can someone with a US car put their screen in metric and see what the Best AFE page says?


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I was clicking through the 2nd gen diesel thread, ran across this and took a few pictures.


My US-spec '18 6-sp manual diesel hatch does show the average trend bar graph when set to metric in 40km, 80km, and 725km averages. The driver information center (DIC) offers the options to set it to US, Metric, or Imperial.


----------

